
MS Research creates 'instant backing band' for singers - r7000
http://technology.newscientist.com/channel/tech/dn13601-microsoft-creates-instant-backing-band-for-singers.html?feedId=online-news_rss20
======
GavinB
Once it can overcorrect the pitch, add extreme compression/limiting, and a
harmonizer, then I'll be really scared.

Still, I'd love to play with this thing.

